# VW ENGINE SERIAL NUMBER LOCATION



## Snowcat Operations

Here are a couple of pictures of the serial number location on a aircooled VW engine.  Usually you need a tooth brush, degreaser and a clean rag to clean off and see the numbers.  Its right below the front of the base of the alternator or generator stand.  On the stand itself is the firing order.  Below that on the engine block is the serial number.


----------



## Lyndon

Pictured is a REAL 126, VW industrial. If it was a Bug or Bus motor it would usually have a letter designator or even 2 letters before the number. See John Muir's How to fix your volkswagen for the Complete Idiot(Reffered to as the "Idiot Book") for engine identification if it DOESN'T have 126 prefix.


----------



## Bobcat

Right about here, you say?


----------



## Lyndon

Yes. That's a 1500. If it was a 1300 it would have an F. Some early 40 HP and 36 HP have no letter prefix. From about 1960 on thru the end of production they have the letters, except Industrial Motors.


----------



## Bobcat

This engine code (just an H) is not in Muirs book. What's different about it that it didn't make the book?


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:
			
		

> Here are a couple of pictures of the serial number location on a aircooled VW engine.  Usually you need a tooth brush, degreaser and a clean rag to clean off and see the numbers.  Its right below the front of the base of the alternator or generator stand.  On the stand itself is the firing order.  Below that on the engine block is the serial number.



Hey, are those Snow-Trac recovery straps draped over that engine?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

No that strap was for when BigAl was going to take his Kristi up into the mountains.  I took it out as a backup to my dedicated KRISTI RECOVERY STRAP.  But as you know his Kristi never made it out of the driveway.  So I got lazy and didnt roll it back up.  BUT I did keep it handy just incase his KRISTI ever got onto the trailer.  It didnt.


----------

